

Enough, already - zacjszewczyk
http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/Enough%20already.htm

======
MrDrone
While I'm not willing to go so far as to condemn Aaron I do find the sudden
cult of worship around him and his work disconcerting. He did some great work
and his death was a tragedy but at a certain point all the virtual grieving
about him almost becomes a parody of itself.

I deeply sympathize with the friends and family of Aaron but I find the
blogospheres canonization of him creepy and misguided. Humanization of an idea
(freedom of information) is great but at what point does it become distracting
from the actual idea?

~~~
cremnob
I tend to agree with you and the blog post. I generally avoided those threads
because it seemed like everyone was emotional. In the matter of internet v.
Ortiz, I tend to agree with Ortiz.

------
thoughtcriminal
Can you see how much fiction is in this post? No one has made out Aaron to be
a saint. There is no "cult of worship". And to call a young dead person a
coward is shameful.

Aaron was loved and deeply respected for the things he said and did. Don't try
and take that away from him.

